# hello



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

My name is grayfin and it is my hope that I become a great writer. I may lack on spelling and grammar but I'm a dreamer. I hope that my imagination and determination will see through my dream.
Thank you


----------



## Potty (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello and welcome! I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to speeling and grammar my uses. But I still managed to get published so you keep dreaming until you wake up with the reality!

Welcome!


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

ah Reality, My old nemesis. It is true That from time to time I Awaken to fight This Beautiful And majestic  beast you call reality. but I will not fear. I will not waiver And I most certainly will not be Put down by such passive aggressive pettiness.


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

grayfin said:


> My name is grayfin and it is my hope that I become a great writer. I may lack on spelling and grammar but I'm a dreamer. I hope that my imagination and determination will see through my dream.
> Thank you



Dreams have no boundaries, Grayfin. Keep dreaming but have a plan  Oh, and welcome


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

thank you. please stay awesome.:smile:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Right! Well, once we're done breaking you down and reducing you to a teary-eyed puddle of mush, you may still be a dreamer, but you will be one with precise grammah... and punk-tchoo-a-shun. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

One can still dream with the knowledge of knowing that shadow is on the horizon and tantalizing the fact that the storm may come. The darkness must be there for the story to not fail in the eyes of the reader. There must be manure in life for their to be a good harvest.


----------



## PiP (Jan 16, 2014)

grayfin said:


> There must be manure in life for their to be a good harvest.


 LOL 

There's certainly plenty of manure in life, but remember you can have too much of a good thing. Even manure needs to be used in moderation. Well, that's what my tomatoes tell me  Use manure sparingly and you'll go far...


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

I was referring to manure as a metaphor for the things in life that people generally dislike but need In order to keep oneself grounded and associate it for the bad in life not good. If only good things ever happened life the world would be colossal bore and it works the same in stories.

edit:But to be fair on the other hand it would be the same if only bad things happened.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Adversity breeds um...something or other. From manure to shinola...no, not quite right. Eh, contrast... and Pip, your optimism is crushing my doldrums. Manure as a good thing, who'd of thunk.


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

Again that's not what I'm saying at all. What I'm trying to convey is not good and evil/bad but the prospect of me understanding your viewpoint on dreaming and reality. That they are separate entities but I disagree. That me being a dreamer is part of the reality that is me and do not suffer delusion that only good will happen in my life and/or wish it to be so.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

ok...
and I do look forward to reading your creative endeavors.


----------



## grayfin (Jan 16, 2014)

thank you


----------

